# Equipment- weaves especially



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Anyone know an easy way to make weaves or a good place to buy them for not so much money (most places have them listed at $130!!)


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've seen some of them on ebay for around $25! There are the types with a base and ones that just stake into grass. Try having a look there?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I made my own out of PVC pipe, caps for said pipe, 4" nails, and some epoxy. It cost maybe $30? The only tools you need are a hacksaw and a drill. I think Shaina posted a how-to a while back for making this type of poles.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

You can buy the plastic electric fence posts that you stick into the ground and use them. You can put PVC pipe around them if you want them to look more like the competition poles.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

We made our own. 3/4" PVC, cut to 36" lengths. Get 24 caps that fit on PVC, Drill a hole in 12 of them. Buy 36" sticks of "all thread", they look like a giant screw without the head. Cut them to 9" lengths. Get 24 nuts & washers appropriate size for the all thread. Put one washer & nut on the end of an all threat, put through a cap, now snug another nut & wash on opposite side so it now sandwiches the cap. Use PVC glue to glue cap to pvc. Last thing to do is put colored tape on poles. Took us 30min to make ours.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I've heard that this website is relatively well-priced:
http://affordableagility.com/WEAVES.htm

And I think someone here on DF recommended this site for making your own equipment:
http://www.instantagility.com/2008/05/05/adjustable-channel-weave-poles/


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Squeeker said:


> I made my own out of PVC pipe, caps for said pipe, 4" nails, and some epoxy. It cost maybe $30? The only tools you need are a hacksaw and a drill. I think Shaina posted a how-to a while back for making this type of poles.


Yup...I made mine too from supplies from Lowes. Probably cost me 30 - 40 dollars tops, and that for a full set of 12. To anchor them to the ground because Lars really powers through them, I used these ground staples from Gardener Supply Catalog - http://www.gardeners.com/Earth-Staples/VegetableGardening_Mulches,11858,default,cp.html I used the extra tall ones and they are 2" wide which is perfect for 1" PVC.

Editing to add...okay, I see how you guys made yours. Lars would be popping those all out of the ground. I'll take a pic of mine later and post it for a different way to make them.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Those of you with in-the-ground weaves, how do you get them at the right distance?


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

We have a ribbon we use as a guide, if not using the ribbon then we just use a tape measure.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I used to lay out a tape measure, stick 'em in, and then take away the tape measure.

They make nylon strips with grommets in them at various distances (20", 22", 24"...) but buying one seemed like a waste considering the whole point of having stick in ground weaves was to save money.


ETA: Yes I did make my own SIG weaves but the ground was so hard and dry that they were a pain to use...ended up going in on a group buy to commission a local welder to make us 24" weave bases of welded metal. I painted them to protect from weather, and we were good


----------

